# plans for building an built in entertainment/cabinet



## de_schwartz (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey guys, looking for some plans on tackling my first major project.

I'm looking to build a Built in Entertainment/cabinet for our new house.

Something similar seen in model homes etc..

the dimensions would be 70"x25"x96"

Just looking to build something simple, not to fancy yet. Pretty much a basic 4 cabinet bottom, something similar to this:










My skill level is pretty much just the basic; nails and glue, but I bought a router and would like to use it with my first project and eager to learn more.

Any help or plans would greatly be appreciated thanks !

chris


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Chris I did a Google search for "built in entertainment center plans" and one of the first links I got was this one from Ron Hazelton's site. Looked almost exactly like what you were describing. 
Try the Google search and see if you can't find some free plans. Even if they aren't exactly what you want, you might get some ideas and building tips from them. You might even want to give Google sketch up a try to help you design your unit. 
I am sure a project like this will put a router to good use. If you run into any problems, just post your questions here, we are always happy to help! And be sure to post pictures as you go along. We love to watch someone making sawdust!


----------



## de_schwartz (Apr 25, 2010)

Thaks canukgirl for the support I just saw that site, looks very interesting. Ill try google sketch later tonight. Much appreciation !


----------

